# Help with rear bumper on '02 Sentra



## erick.s (Feb 3, 2007)

My mom has an '02 Sentra GXE. At work today she caught the edge of her rear bumper on a semi trailer and pulled it off. It looks like the clips that hold it on are all broken and are molded into the inside of the bumper itself. Can the bumper be reattached or will the bumper skin need to be replaced? She doesn't want to spend a lot of money as the car is getting old, so she wants me to fix it if possible, though I've never dealt with body parts before. If I need to replace the bumper, can someone point me to a site to buy a replacement bumper from? I called the dealership my mom bought the car from - bumper part number is H5022-5M025 if that helps.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

all the clips are replaceable, I would go to a stealership and take a look at the bumper break down so you can determine what you need, unless the holes in the bumper are ripped you should be able to reattach it


----------



## erick.s (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info - I haven't seen the bumper myself yet. I'm going to her house after work to take a look at it. Any idea what the part number for the bumper clips might be?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are a couple of different styles, check to see which ones and how many you may need. If you stop by a stealership, get them to print you a picture of the bumper, then go check out the damage. That way you can see how its put together for a better understanding of what you will need


----------

